# Sudden drop in Sage SGP performance



## csrti946 (Mar 26, 2019)

Hi All,

My SGP was doing alright, but in the last week my shots have been flowing faster with a weak crema and are definitely sour. I used to grind between 12 and 7 to get a good shot. I am now down to 4 with some beans I have had success with before at 7 (albeit, a new batch). Te machine is labouring away to grind and the shots are still pretty horrible. Any ideas what could have happened and how to troubleshoot?

Cheers,


----------



## csrti946 (Mar 26, 2019)

It turned out it was just that batch of beans. False alarm.

???


----------

